# Looking for help building a Skaven new army



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

While i was at games day Baltimore this year i could not help but pick up the Fantasy rule book and peruze through it. After reading the different army i ended up enamored with quite a few of them. The [email protected]$$ Tomb Kings and the wood elves scored high on the list but i ended up going for the servents of the horned rat. I ended up picking up the main rule book the skaven army book and a box of clanrats. So my question is fellow skaven players is simple. What else should i get for a skaven army? I was thinking of goin Eshin and Skryer if you need army specifics. Any help will do. Thanks in advance:so_happy:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I have bumped this out of armylists as it is more of a general question.

I would suggest a good place to start if you haven't already is the Skaven introduction in the stickied thread, "An Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer". That should give you at least a basic insight in to your chosen army. It is also worth pointing out that Skaven are due for re-release this year, so you should see a load of new models, though this probably wont out date the majority of the current range.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay, well I assume he's dead set on Skaven, so there's no need for me to go through the basics of army choices.

With Skaven, you've already narrowed it down to Eshin (my Personal Favourite, Snikch love, you see), and Skyre (which is frequently called the most powerful) - that leads to quite a good combination, actually.

With any Skaven army, you'll need a nice, broad range of core slots filled. If you have 3 Minimum core options, I like to 6 of them filled, with 4 Clan rat units, and 2 Skaven Slave units, both about 30 strong. It's a lot of bodies, but is extremely cheap - should work out at about 1000 points for nearly 200 bodies, which is a lot for enemies to wade through.

This leaves you with the valuable Heavy Weapons - two Warp Lightning Cannons, to shoot through your Slaves works wonders, hold up a hitty unit with 30 Slaves, they don't move thanks to a General, Ranks, and a BSB, despite losing a combat, and then you strike back with a Warp Lightning Cannon, evaporating a few of them. Also, some Ratling Guns or Warp Fire throwers for your Clanrats works even more wonders.

With Characters, this leaves you a good few points - either go for a Warlord/Grey Seer, and a BSB, with Warlock Engineers supporting them, OR go for the 4x Warlock Engineers for even more shooty death. I'd fill the rest of your points with Night Runners, or Gutter Runners for numbers, which a large skirmishing units with 2 hand weapons, which absolutely munch any non dwarf ranged units and any artillery that doesn't strike back (Ogres, and Hellcannons, for example).

That should give you a healthy 220 ish bodies, and plenty of fire power to take down enemies, and works out about 2000 points.


----------



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks alot for that advice! I realy like the idea of haveing a lot of the Engineers. But three units i was wondering about. First are the Assasins from eshin. Are they any good? I just like them because of the models they have but it would be nice to know if they are worth it. Also the Skaven heavy weapons teams. Warp fire and ratling guns. Are they woth the points in my clan rats units? Or are they a needless sink? And to top it all off I have an old white dwarf with the Deathmasters profile in it? Go for it or not? Thanks again BTW!


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

GET THE WEAPONS TEAMS! Alright, so I don't play as skeven much, but I have been playing against them ever since I started. I hate watching 2-3 ranks of my troops die to a single ratling gun. Yes they do run the risk of going boom but that's the skaven way. The best (most effective) skaven tactics I have seen so far include a lot of firing into ongoing melee's while slaves or clanrats hold the enemy there to get pounded.


----------

